
Valve Software dreams of analyzing your brainwaves to tailor in-game rewards - _Microft
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/03/valve-software-dreams-of-analyzing-your-brainwaves-to-tailor-in-game-rewards/
======
_Microft
I might be a bit cynic here but wouldn't it be easier for them to skip the
gaming part and directly move on into the drug business?

